# Le bouton "PMU reset" sur la carte-mère du PM G5



## shalero (18 Novembre 2005)

J'ai un PM G5 1,8 rev.A qui me cause qq soucis de plantages récurrents.
Toujours pas de solution en vue, alors je me pose cette question : qu'est-ce qui va se passer si je maintiens appuyé ce petit bouton de reset qu'on découvre sur la carte-mère quand on enlève le ventilo.  :mouais: :mouais: 

Est-ce que je vais revenir sur le firmware d'origine de l'ordinateur ? En effet, le mien est le 5.1.5f2 ,  je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le plus adapté à mon modèle, qu'en pensez-vous ?   :hein:


----------



## Buebo du châlet (1 Novembre 2009)

J'ai le même problème et je ne trouve pas où peut bien se trouver se bouton de reset de carte mère, aïe ta question date de 2005 et on est en 2009  Bon j'espère que tu n'attends pas toujours une solution à ton problème.


----------

